# Radon Lady ZR 6.0



## KermitFrosch666 (28. August 2011)

Hallo! 
Gibt es hier eine etwas größere Dame, welche mit dem Bike Erfahrung gemacht hat, oder ist es für Körpergrößen um die 175-180 gänzlich ungeeignet? 
Besten Gruß!


----------



## JDanian75 (29. August 2011)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Gibt es hier eine etwas größere Dame, welche mit dem Bike Erfahrung gemacht hat, oder ist es für Körpergrößen um die 175-180 gänzlich ungeeignet?
> Besten Gruß!



Huhu,

meine Frau hatte auch erst das ZR Lady 6.0 favorisiert. Als ich ihr aber die Pressefotos vom ZR Team 6.0 und vom ZR Lady 6.0 virtuell am PC übereinander gelegt hatte, fiel direkt ins Auge, dass die Rahmengeometrie nicht viel anders ist. Der Knick im Oberrohr ist nur marginal und von daher hat sie sich dann für das besser ausgestattete ZR Team 6.0 entschieden.

Sie ist damit echt glücklich!

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitFrosch666 (30. August 2011)

So, meine Freundin ist nun stolze Besitzerin des ZR Lady 6.0.
Waren persönlich in Bonn - der Laden ist wirklich toll! Gute Beratung, das Bike war sogar für 699,- zu haben (sonst 899) und ordentlich Rabat gab es auf das Zubehör (unglaublich!) 
Das Team 6.0 ist sie zum vergleich auch gefahren, aber tatsächlich hat ihr das lady mehr zugesagt!


----------



## JDanian75 (31. August 2011)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:


> So, meine Freundin ist nun stolze Besitzerin des ZR Lady 6.0.
> Waren persönlich in Bonn - der Laden ist wirklich toll! Gute Beratung, das Bike war sogar für 699,- zu haben (sonst 899) und ordentlich Rabat gab es auf das Zubehör (unglaublich!)
> Das Team 6.0 ist sie zum vergleich auch gefahren, aber tatsächlich hat ihr das lady mehr zugesagt!



Schön, dann hat sie ihr Bike gefunden. Viel Spaß damit!

Ja, wenn man da hin fährt, sollte man Geld für Zubehör einplanen. So günstig kommt man nicht wieder ran. Das war schon unglaublich, was die auf einmal für Rabatte geben konnten.

LG
Ron


----------

